# UK 'considering extra Chinooks'



## Colin1 (Nov 10, 2009)

BBC NEWS | UK | UK 'considering extra Chinooks'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 10, 2009)

*BBC NEWS: UK CANCELS ORDER FOR CHINOOKS, ORDERS TAXI. *


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> *BBC NEWS: UK CANCELS ORDER FOR CHINOOKS, ORDERS TAXI. *


Are those Tijuana taxi's ?


Wheels


----------



## Glider (Nov 11, 2009)

I hust want to know when they will stop considering things and get around to ordering them. Telling the troops how good the government is and how much they are spending means bugger all if they are going to arrive in three years time.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> *BBC NEWS: UK CANCELS ORDER FOR CHINOOKS, ORDERS TAXI. *


----------



## Clay_Allison (Nov 18, 2009)

Great helicopters. I'm a huge fan of them.


----------

